# Fleece not working! help please



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, well I'm new to the forms and have a really urgent problem that needs to be solved! So I went out and bought some fleece for cage liners and I know you need to wash it a few times so it can wick away the liquids. Mine refuses to work though. I have washed them I think five times now and the water still just sits on top! I'm kind of upset because I thought it would be simpiler than this. I'm picking my rats up on Friday and really need to get on with making their hammocks and bedding, I don't know why it won't work. Thank you anyone that can help


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Mine used to do that too! I just picked up a different type of fleece and it changed. Some fleeces are better than others apparently. At Wal mart they have fleece blankets for like 10$ and they're honestly the best to use in my opinion. They're super thick and pee doesn't sit on the top.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I had one particular fleece that was like that, but I never gave it a second thought... the pee would be absorbed within just a couple of minutes.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

I would try another brand. Fleece can vary a LOT. Do you use fabric softener and/or dryer sheets? If so, don't.


----------



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope I don't use any fabric softener or dryer sheets, I guess I'll have to go try another type :/ I just wish it would work it wasn't cheap haha


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you tried putting pee pads under the fleece? Or do you just put the fleece down with nothing else? If you're just using fleece then I would say that's the problem. Fleece isn't very absorbent. The point of the fleece is to give them something soft to walk on and to keep them from walking in their pee. You're supposed to put pee pads or towels or something absorbent under the fleece to soak up the liquid. The pee pad will pull the liquid through the fleece and hold it. The fleece acts as a barrier between the pee and the rat. SO if you just have fleece it kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can try doing a recharge on them, which works for towels and older fleece that have stopped absorbing well. The process is to strip away any residues, which your fleece may have come with from the factory.

One hot water load, no detergent, just a cup of vinegar. Second hot water load, no detergent, just half a cup of baking soda. Dry without any additives.


----------



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

I have tested the fleece with both a towel and cotton under it and then poured water on it and it just stays on top unless I use my hand and kind of move the water around. Then it will kind of soak through :/ does the type of fleece matter?


----------



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh ok I will try that to!


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes the liquid will sit on top of the fleece for a few seconds before it wicks in. [nevermind I see you have waited for it now ha]
All the fleece I have ever gotten from JoAnn Fabrics has worked well, maybe you could try getting it from there? They have lots of sales too, and good prices.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

There are different types of fleece, some people i know struggle to find the water resistant stuff! Funny how frustrating fleece can be depending on your needs...


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never had this problem so I'm probably not the best but if it absorbs when you move it around I would imagine when youput the rats in that it would work fine because you have to remember the rats are going to be walking on it constantly therefore it's always going to be moving around and the water will work it's way through. But like I said I personally have never had this problem or really worried about this much and i've bought all kinds of fleece from different places but I've got puppy pads under my fleece.


----------



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never heard of that store, I'm guessing I'd have to order it online? And yes it can be very frusteratingg haha. I called the fleece place and they suggested something called sport fleece?? I have never heard this mentioned anyone know what it is? Oh and I also heard something about needing it to be 100% polyester or something and yah I would put it in and see if them moving around did it, but I had to actually touch the water and I don't want them running through their pee, that would be quite the situation


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

The type of fleece does matter. The fleece you want is not the type of material you would often associate with wool. You are looking for *100% polyester* such as polar fleece. It's the kind that is soft and slightly stretchy not tough and durable feeling. I currently use fleecewith the rats and it will occasionally lets little beads of urinesit on top but as someone else said, when the rats are in the cage it works it's way through eventually. I used fleece previously for many yearswith Guinea Pigs which pee A LOT more than my two girls.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

It also matters how you wash it, detergents can take away its moisture wicking abilities.


----------



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmm ok thanks for all the information guys!  its very helpful, I was doing more research and I am going to buy some micro fleece! I was reading that people use it in cloth diapers to keep the moisture away from the babies skin. I think that would work really well


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Alashay said:


> Hmm ok thanks for all the information guys!  its very helpful, I was doing more research and I am going to buy some micro fleece! I was reading that people use it in cloth diapers to keep the moisture away from the babies skin. I think that would work really well


Sounds like a good idea. Also check your detergent. Some have softening agents in them that could be causing problems.


----------



## Alashay (Dec 28, 2014)

The only thing in it is water softener? Is that the same as a fabric softener?


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

i use a hypoallergenic non scented detergent. Don't use fabric softener. I was always told you never use fabric softener with rats


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I use vinegar, Whip-It cleaning solution, and some organic soap stuff that I get from Target... Wash it on hot and put on an extra rinse. That seems to do the trick for me. I try to avoid using laundry detergent as well.


----------

